# Share your day July 2013



## TICA

July all ready folks!!!   Yesterday was Canada Day and was raining so hard all weekend, even the fireworks were cancelled.
Hopefully, they will be rescheduled (if it EVER stops raining).

Finished up all the flooring yesterday except for a wee bit of trim.  The door casings have me baffled but I'm working on it!

Trying to get an appointment at a garage today to take my daughter's car in.  She is using mine today but I quite like my car and want to get her's fixed so I can have mine back.  Seems it is a busy day for car repairs as two garages I've called already are booked for today. 

Need to re-book Leo's yearly vet appointment as well.  He was supposed to go last Thursday but the vet clinic called and cancelled.

I think it is going to one of those "Hurry up and wait" kind of days......


----------



## That Guy

Attention SeaBreeze.  Calling SeaBreeze. CQ.  CQ.  Come in SeaBreeze.  You got yer ears on???

Further thoughts on your bee traps failing to cancel said bees with extreme prejudice:

Now, I'm one of the weird guys (uh, for more reasons than one . . .) who reads instructions and I've discovered this . . .  Esta Trampa solamente atrera unicamente especies de avispa comunes -- no avispas Polistes.  OOPS.  I mean the Rescue traps say they are specifically for yellow jackets only.

Perhaps, maybe, you gots yersef paper wasps??? Hornets??? They make W-H-Y traps for them suckers.


----------



## TICA

It's always a worry when our animals aren't well so I'm sorry to hear about your horse's ailments.  Sounds like you are doing all that you can do though so "good work".

Send your baker lady my way.  Everything you describe sounds yummy!

Couldn't get the car in today, but have an appointment for tomorrow afternoon.  I'm hoping it starts when it is time to go.  All indications are that it needs an alternator but we'll see what the garage says.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Attention SeaBreeze.  Calling SeaBreeze. CQ.  CQ.  Come in SeaBreeze.  You got yer ears on???
> 
> Further thoughts on your bee traps failing to cancel said bees with extreme prejudice:
> 
> Now, I'm one of the weird guys (uh, for more reasons than one . . .) who reads instructions and I've discovered this . . .  Esta Trampa solamente atrera unicamente especies de avispa comunes -- no avispas Polistes.  OOPS.  I mean the Rescue traps say they are specifically for yellow jackets only.
> 
> Perhaps, maybe, you gots yersef paper wasps???  They make W-H-Y traps for them suckers.



I'm pretty sure they're yellow jackets That Guy.  I don't want to kill regular honey bees at all.  In fact I had a huge swarm of bees on one of my fruit trees several years ago, the almost covered the entire trunk, and were VERY present in my yard for several hours.  But, I was out there, with my dogs, and they didn't bother anyone...just waiting for the go-ahead to move to another location. :bee:  Bees are great for the environment, and don't want to lose any more than we have already.  The good thing is, there has been hardly any yellow-jackets this season, compared to the past few years...so that's a good thing.


----------



## Pappy

Got up the energy to hand wash the camper today. It's a 38 footer so it is quite a project. We are parked under a big old tree which drops it's goodies on the camper all year.  Took a lot of scrubbing to get black stuff off top part. We did use our new pocket hose, you know the kind that shrinks up when not being used, and it worked just fine. I don't think it would take a lot of pulling, but it doesn't kink anyway.

Then of course, after we finished, we got more rain. We have had 7 inches since June, which is too much for this area. Several small towns are in serious trouble and the Guard has been called out to help with the flooding.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm pretty sure they're yellow jackets That Guy.  I don't want to kill regular honey bees at all.  In fact I had a huge swarm of bees on one of my fruit trees several years ago, the almost covered the entire trunk, and were VERY present in my yard for several hours.  But, I was out there, with my dogs, and they didn't bother anyone...just waiting for the go-ahead to move to another location. :bee:  Bees are great for the environment, and don't want to lose any more than we have already.  The good thing is, there has been hardly any yellow-jackets this season, compared to the past few years...so that's a good thing.



These traps won't attract good ol' honey beez...  But, if the Rescue traps ain't doin' the job, I highly recommend the W-H-Y traps.  They get all the bad guys.


----------



## That Guy

Yea!  Have the day off because I get to cover the entire South San Francisco Bay Area Saturday.  Boo!  But, was scheduled to run around both tomorrow AND the weekend.  Luckily, somebody who likes raking in the extra pennies took the holiday and Sunday.  Unfortunately, he's a baseball fan and will be going to a game on Saturday.  But, hey, one outta three ain't bad.

So, followed the routine I honed on my vacation.  Awoke to birds, power hit killed clocks so didn't know the time which is great, had a chat with Hello Kitty, made coffee, stepped out to greet the great day and logged on here.  Life is good . . . so far...


----------



## Ozarkgal

*SeaBreeze*...I was noticing that we don't have nearly the number of wasps, red or yellow jackets or any kind of bees for that matter that we normally have..don't know what's up with that, but I like it.

*Pappy*...glad your Pocket Hose is working out for you..I like mine too!

*TICA*...Glad to hear you got your floor finished..bet you're glad that project is done.

*TWH*..so sorry you're back to square one with your old fellow.  I hope this is a short relapse and he will pull through quickly.  It's amazing the amount of empathy animals have for one another...Streeter is helping him with moral support.

*That Guy*..Enjoy your day...It's nice to have a day or two off in the middle of the week and not have to answer to those darn clocks!


Fought weeds all morning for as long as I could take it..had to rest the old back in the afternoon.  Had a steroid shot in the back for sciatica just before I left on vacation...started feeling the burn again today while weeding...damn, damn, damn..sometimes getting old just sucks, but it's still better than the alternative!

The weather is great again today, so we are having another campfire cookout this evening  ...Brats n' beer and I made a pasta salad with cucumbers and cherry tomatoes from the garden.  Hopefully, we'll get another 
firefly show tonight too.


----------



## TICA

The garage had to order the alternator for the car so it should be ready to be picked up this afternoon.  Was up at 6 to drive my daughter down the highway to meet her co-workers who are headed for New Brunswick for meetings today.  Tried to go back to sleep and almost made it but the barn called to talk about farrier appointments.  Waited until 9 and mowed the back lawn, still have the front one to go but need the grass to dry up a bit first.   Have to pick up one more piece of trim to stain to finish up the flooring details.  For someone who retired June 1st this year, I sure have been busy!!


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> For someone who retired June 1st this year, I sure have been busy!!



My thoughts, exactly.  Hope you get to slow down later today and just enjoy The Fourth.


----------



## That Guy

OK, allow me first to digress . . . as that's what we old men seem to do best.  And why is that?  Earned a masters in psychology and have no good answer.  Is it cultural?  Is it geriatric biology?  Is it a combination of the two?  Which is a great Big Brother and the Holding Company song, by the way.  See what I mean?

So, now I'm on the verge of losing track of my original thought.  It's like telling you about the Johnson's new car by way of discussing the industrial revolution but first wondering out loud about the passing of the dinosaurs and The Big Bang Theory . . . not the television show which is mildly entertaining but not as good as a new show I've begun watching since Directv finally got the service working but it's hard to find anything with all the pay-per-view channels . . .   See what I mean?  (again.)

Ah, crap.  Now I have forgotten what I wanted to tell you.  So, guess I'll just Share My Day July 2013.

Woke up way early.  Fog in.  Read for awhile . . .   OH!  That's it!  My new read.  Burned through the books I'd gotten for vacation and spotted this one in the grocery store magazine/book aisle.  "World War Z"!  Have seen ads for the new Brad Armpit movie which looked like some kind of post apocalyptic tale which I love.  (digression . . . )  Have never cared much for Brad Spit.  Probably just jealous 'cause he's such a pretty boy.  Used to dislike Clooney for the same reasons until I learned he's a good guy with a great sense of humor.  Don't care for Mrs. Pit, either.  I don't find her at all attractive and not a very good actress and cutting of her breasts because she is at risk of cancer . . .   (whew, digression)

Okay, back to "World War Z".  Great story and well written.  Supposing the movie, even if done with some skill, will suck in comparison.  And what's the fascination with zombies, anyway???


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Pappy*..





> A termite walks into a bar and sez....."Is the bar tender here?"


  HaaHaa..took me a minute, but I got it..I look forward to your cute sigs.  Sure wish we could get some of that rain you and *TWH* *Rider* are getting.  Just not so much at one time!

*TICA*..





> For someone who retired June 1st this year, I sure have been busy!!


 Whew!! I consider myself a go getter, but you and *TWH *wear me out and make me feel like a slacker..LOL...  I ask myself on a daily basis how in the heck I held a full time job and kept up with everything, when there is never enough time in the day to do all I want and I'm not even working.


*TG*...





> OK, allow me first to digress


. . .Hmmm..been partaking in some of that whacky tobaccy  while celebrating the 4th? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I agree  on Brad Pitt..IMO he made one good movie when he was younger just starting out.."A River Runs Through It".  I've  watched it several times and always enjoy it, even though his character seemed a bit affected.  Oh yeah, there was one other.."Legends of the Fall"...excellent movie and his acting was very good.



Hooraaay for me today!  My neighbor that brush hogs across the creek for me came down today and did a super job of mowing down the waist high grass and huge canes along the bank.  There is now a nice clearing to look at across the creek, and no place for unwanted critters and snakes to lurk.


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> Hooraaay for me today!  My neighbor that brush hogs across the creek for me came down today and did a super job of mowing down the waist high grass and huge canes along the bank.  There is now a nice clearing to look at across the creek, and no place for unwanted critters and snakes to lurk.



That's what I need - a neighbor with a brush hog!!!  Send him my way along with TWHRider's pie baking lady...

Mowed the front lawn at around 9 this morning before the heat got too bad, stained the last bit of trim I need to finish off the floor and picked up some groceries and potting soil that was on sale.  One of the dogs goes to the vet at 2:30 for his annual visit - that should be fun (NOT!).   The two dogs are always together so I've been trying to do things with each one independently.  Digby had his vet visit last week and wasn't too bad so hoping that Leo behaves himself.  Hoping to BBQ either chicken or steak (on sale purchases) tonight and sit out and have a beer or two like a normal person.  It's been a busy week and the weekend is going to be too.


----------



## rkunsaw

I've spent the last two days clearing a neglected patch of woods on our place. My shoulders are hurting from all the sawing and hauling trees and limbs. 
I got it clear enough to drive the mower over most of it. There are still some dead trees to cut down and haul to the burn pile. I won't be able to burn it until we get some rain though. :rain:

Some of you folks seem to be hogging all the rain. Didn't your parents teach you to share?

Brooke got a porterhouse steak out of the freezer yesterday to put on the grill today. Maybe a baked tater and grilled squash to go with it.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> Some of you folks seem to be hogging all the rain. Didn't your parents teach you to share?



There is a system of heavy rain in the Gulf of Mexico right now moving north.  It's supposed to be a big rain event in Houston come Sunday and Monday.  If it keeps on moving North, and stays together, you might be in line for some of its effects.   
They are telling us that the coast area in Texas could get 5" in the next couple days.  
We need it badly too.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> *TG*.... . .Hmmm..been partaking in some of that whacky tobaccy  while celebrating the 4th?



Nope, just my natural mental state . . .    Had I actually been weed whacking, would probably been spaced out on the concept of selecting the mysterious "N-E" key while craving mass quantities of french vanilla beaver anal glands...


----------



## That Guy

Golldurned interwebs was misbehaving yesterday and actin' squirrely today.  So, maybe, maybe not, I'll get to say somethin' here before gettin' the boot.

Still flying through "World War Z".  Well constructed and well written story.  Read about the movie which will deter wildly from the book which is a shame.

Got the tv tuned to ESPN for Wimbledon ball bangin' excitement.  Thought it was supposed to be the women's championship final this morning but watching men's doubles.  The Bryan brothers are really something but getting their butts kicked so far...

Gotta work today.  Hoping for peace and quiet on keeping the world safe from telecommunications front...

Just checked and realized I missed the Wimbledon women's final!  I forgot, Breakfast at Wimbledon means midnight snack here...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Just finished weeding two more flower beds, one more major one to go.  Then I have to mulch three more beds and...tahhdaa, I'm done! Put a new egg dish in the oven for a late breakfast, early lunch. No time for breakfast this morning, I had to get out while it was cool.

I've done this dish once before and it was very good and easy to make.  Here's the recipe if you want to try it.  Takes a bit of planning but it's worth it.  The recipe doesn't have a name attached, bit it's sort of a strata I guess:

*4 English Muffins, split
6 oz. Canadian Bacon, ham or whatever breakfast meat you like, cooked
1 cup Cheddar cheese
4 eggs
salt and pepper to taste(I used Cavendars Greek Salt Free seasoning)

Grease an 8" square baking pan.  Cube the English muffins and dice the Canadian bacon or ham
Place 1/2 the cubed English muffins in the pan, layered with 1/2 the meat and 1/2 the cheese.
Layer the remaining English muffins, meat and cheese.

Whisk together the eggs, milk, seasoning in a bowl until combined.  Pour the egg mixture over the casserold. Wrap the baking dish with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least one hour, or up to 1 day. (1-2 hours is best more tends to get soggy.)
*
*Bake at 325 degrees for 50 minutes until golden and puffy.*


This recipe has a lot of different possibilities, like adding cooked taco seasoned ground meat and using Mexican blend cheese and  serving with salsa and a salad for dinner. Using cooked veggies instead of meat, etc.  Use your imagination.

I think we need a topic category for recipes.  I have seen some good recipes posted, but can't remember what thread they're on without searching it out.  (Hint, hint forum admin)

Okay, breakfast is over and it's time to get back to the garden.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## That Guy

Dammit!  As predicted, interjunk is acting weird . . .  AND my job involves making sure it behaves!  Probably jinxed by the bad comments I've been making regarding my dislike of computers in response to SlyFox's great advice postings.  So . . . guess I'm outta here until next time when things better be as advertised.


----------



## rkunsaw

*TWH* Those pretzel buns do sound good. Sonic is about the only fast food place we ever go to and that is only once or twice a year at most. I hope they still have them next time we go there.


----------



## That Guy

Sorta tried getting up extra early to catch beginning of Wimbledon men's championship.  Finally crawled out of bed and enjoying a great match.

Worked yesterday and it was doable.  Very quiet.  But have had to give up on trying to keep things organized.  Too many people just don't seem to understand how to make things easier.  Keep the red crayons and blue crayons separated so that when you need a red crayon it's readily available.  Sorry to say but the dipshits win.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> *TWH* Those pretzel buns do sound good. Sonic is about the only fast food place we ever go to and that is only once or twice a year at most. I hope they still have them next time we go there.




Same here Rkunsaw..I think hubby would really like this...he goes for the chili cheese tots..can't do those but the pretzel dog sounds good.

This morning I got the mulch in the beds I weeded yesterday..weed eated half of another area that I am going to poison out and mulch..ran out of battery on the stupid weedeater so have to wait until tomorrow  to finish that job...ticks me off to get half way through a project and get stopped because of some dumb piece of crap equipment..ggrrr  I really wanted to finish that job and get on with it.  Have to go hang clothes out on the line now.


----------



## That Guy

My intercrap connection SUCKS!  Need to give up here and try again some other time...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Another lazy day, finished touching up the garage windows I painted over with watercolors, so some light comes in, but we still have privacy.  We had some left-over film on them, a stained glass pattern, but it had seams, and was rolling off from the sun/heat.  Nice thing is, now if I get tired of looking at them, I can always wipe them off with windex, and go with other colors, etc. Cheap solution! Rolls of that film are going for $20 each now, and I'd need 2 just to do a small garage window. 

Hubby and I left the dog home, and took a walk for a couple of miles in a wooded area, very nice. Changed out the cats litter box, and did a little vacuuming, I know, exciting life, LOL!


----------



## That Guy

Yea!  WorldWideWackiness working again...


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Yea!  WorldWideWackiness working again...



Good for you TG, internet/computer problems can be so frustrating! :bashcomp: But, it sounds like you know what you're doing, I'm lost when my computer goes haywire.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> . . . my computer goes haywire.



Hey, wires . . . !


----------



## Anne

SeaBreeze said:


> Another lazy day, finished touching up the garage windows I painted over with watercolors, so some light comes in, but we still have privacy.  We had some left-over film on them, a stained glass pattern, but it had seams, and was rolling off from the sun/heat.  Nice thing is, now if I get tired of looking at them, I can always wipe them off with windex, and go with other colors, etc. Cheap solution! Rolls of that film are going for $20 each now, and I'd need 2 just to do a small garage window.
> 
> Hubby and I left the dog home, and took a walk for a couple of miles in a wooded area, very nice. Changed out the cats litter box, and did a little vacuuming, I know, exciting life, LOL!



Seabreeze, what a wonderful idea with the garage windows!!!!!!  That would save a lot of money over the film and you can change it whenever you want....wow.  I'm going to remember that for a couple windows we have.  That film is really a pain to put on, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Anne said:


> Seabreeze, what a wonderful idea with the garage windows!!!!!!  That would save a lot of money over the film and you can change it whenever you want....wow.  I'm going to remember that for a couple windows we have.  That film is really a pain to put on, too.



Yes, I was calling my husband from the big box stores, all frustrated because I didn't want to spend a lot of money on it at all.  He called me back around 20 minutes later with the idea...that was it, a big weight was lifted off my shoulders, lol!

I had an old little watercolor set, the kind with the tiny squares of color, and you just wet the brush and go.  I have no artistic abilities whatsoever, one side of the sliding window is green and the other is brownish...I like the green better, but I'm in no hurry to change anything yet, as they are both doing what they should.  I just did half circle type strokes with various shades of the color, until it was not see through anymore.  My idea was to make it look like grass, but that's a stretch.   Someone with talent can make a nice flower design, or scene, etc.

My husband put the film on a bedroom closet window we have, but that had no seams, and it's not in the beating sun all day...so it's held up pretty well.  That film was nice, a Wisteria stained glass pattern.


----------



## Anne

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, I was calling my husband from the big box stores, all frustrated because I didn't want to spend a lot of money on it at all.  He called me back around 20 minutes later with the idea...that was it, a big weight was lifted off my shoulders, lol!
> 
> I had an old little watercolor set, the kind with the tiny squares of color, and you just wet the brush and go.  I have no artistic abilities whatsoever, one side of the sliding window is green and the other is brownish...I like the green better, but I'm in no hurry to change anything yet, as they are both doing what they should.  I just did half circle type strokes with various shades of the color, until it was not see through anymore.  My idea was to make it look like grass, but that's a stretch.   Someone with talent can make a nice flower design, or scene, etc.
> 
> My husband put the film on a bedroom closet window we have, but that had no seams, and it's not in the beating sun all day...so it's held up pretty well.  That film was nice, a Wisteria stained glass pattern.



Sounds so pretty, and it's true, one would not need to have a lot of talent to make it look nice.  I do some sketching, but just for fun; no real talent...
In one of our older homes, we had a bathroom window that I used (I think) a mix of epsom salts and beer, which you dabbed on the window.  It gave it a kind of frosted look; you couldn't see in, and it was pretty.   Seems to me tho, that the windows leaked somewhat and in the dead of Winter, the condensation messed up the pattern a bit.  But, it was cheap and looked nice while it lasted.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze and Anne cut loose with paint . . .


----------



## That Guy

First full work-a-day week after vacation and 4th holiday . . .  I see a weekend in the distance.


----------



## TICA

Started to power wash the patio on the weekend, but had to stop as it was too hot to do anything at all.   Cleaned my house from top to bottom this morning - we will see how long that lasts!   Catching up on laundry.  Exciting life I lead!  

I should be finishing the power washing but with all of the laundry I'm doing too, think it might be wiser to wait until we have a good rain, which shouldn't be long as the forecast is rain today and tomorrow.   I'm on a well and although it has never run dry, I'm mindful that it is a well.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TICA:





> I'm on a well and although it has never run dry, I'm mindful that it is a well.



Same here TICA. Last year during the horrible drought and lots of gardens, hubby bought a small pump and ran water from the creek to help the well out.  I was also concerned about the well water level.  I am fearful we are starting into another drought now as we can't seem to get any rain.  We have to water this evening again.  I have already planned to have much less garden area next year.  Tired of weeding, mulching and trying to keep all of it watered. 

Had to go to town today to buy an intertube for our lawn tractor trailer tire...Also went to see my cedar guy that makes wonderful handmade furniture and ordered a cabinet to store my laptop and printer in.  He is retired and has a shop on his property that he works in full time.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> SeaBreeze and Anne cut loose with paint . . .



Do you suppose Michelangelo was being paid by the hour and was just milking it?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Got my two walks in at the park in the heat, went shopping at Walmart, picked up a satin brushed nickel? floor vent cover for the bathroom at Lowes.  We keep the dog's water bowl in there, so he can drip his beard on the throw rug first, and the old one was rusting out from the water.  So, hopefully this one will last for awhile.  Then gave hubby a haircut in the evening...exciting day, lol.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> Got my two walks in at the park in the heat, went shopping at Walmart, picked up a satin brushed nickel? floor vent cover for the bathroom at Lowes.  We keep the dog's water bowl in there, so he can drip his beard on the throw rug first, and the old one was rusting out from the water.  So, hopefully this one will last for awhile.  Then gave hubby a haircut in the evening...exciting day, lol.



Yes, I am very familiar with the dripping Schnauzer beard syndrome..LOL..I also loved your idea of the watercolor for windows.  Right now I have the stained glass film on the little window in the front door.  When that lets loose I will do the watercolor idea.


----------



## TICA

Going finish power washing today.  I love that machine, such a sense of accomplishing something!  Might try using the weed eater later to trim around the trees, I'll have to see if I have any energy left!   

Finally got Leo to the vet for his annual shots yesterday.  A few pieces of cheese lured him in the car even with Digby in the house howling like he was in pain or something.  The two of them are never apart so I need to work on that (it's on my "things to do when I retire list").

Seebreeze, I'm going have to add the watercolor for windows idea to that list.   

Ozarkgal, your garden sounds like a ton of work so I sure hope the bounty you reap is worth it!   Next year I'll have a garden, I've just been too busy for the last two months to even think about it.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Good for you TG, internet/computer problems can be so frustrating! :bashcomp: But, it sounds like you know what you're doing, I'm lost when my computer goes haywire.



Come to think of it, I just solve most problems with the proper application of select swear words.  For real computer help, our very own Sly is The Guy.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Cleaned my house from top to bottom this morning - we will see how long that lasts!   Catching up on laundry.



Gonna be in my neck of the woods any time soon???  (hint hint hint...)


----------



## That Guy

Interspiderweb connection getting wonky . . . again.  So, I'm outta here.  Should probably do something constructive like . . . cleaning house top to bottom...  But, gonna opt for sitting outside in the sun with Hello Kitty before heading off to work.

Lates...


----------



## Ozarkgal

> TWH: That means I've got to get a hoe and make a channel so it will finish draining downhill into the four foot deep trench that's only 30 feet away.



Exactly where did we sign up for ditch digging duty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in a constant war with ditches to tame the run off and make it go the way I want it to instead of making it's own trenches and taking out the driveway. Somedays I wonder how I morphed into a field hand in my retirement

More weed whacking and spraying weed killer today.  Tomorrow I will mulch the area and onto my last flower bed on Thursday.  Housework...nah, ain't gonna happen until I get the weeding and mulching are done.


----------



## Diwundrin

It's kind of comforting to read that you folk so far away have such similar lifestyles to we in OZ.  Bemoaning droughts and floods, and hacking scrub, weeds, and snakes. 
I've long ago given up on gardening in the yard here, ground's hard as granite dry, and like cake mix wet, only weeds grow on it so have gone to gravel and mow it with weedkiller every few weeks.  Working out well so far.


----------



## TICA

Going to put all of the various tools away today, seems like they are all over the house.    I'll have to admit that I have nobody to blame but me.  I forget where I had the screwdriver so go and get another and first thing I know, there are 6 or 7 of them laying around.  One great thing about the flooring project was it gave me a reason to buy a little nail gun.  Nothing huge but was just perfect for putting the trim back on and I'll get some more use of it down the road.   Finally starting to feel like the house is getting back to normal.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> The "pond" at the bottom of the paddock isn't drying out and that's a first-ever.  That means I've got to get a hoe and make a channel so it will finish draining downhill into the four foot deep trench that's only 30 feet away.



Okay, you're gonna think this is strange . . . but that sounds like fun.  I love anything having to do with water . . . !


----------



## That Guy

Burned right through "World War Z".  Great book.  Now, reading Steven King "Under the Dome".  Over a thousand pages so this better last a while . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Okay, you're gonna think this is strange . . . but that sounds like fun.  I love anything having to do with water . . . !



Quick TWH..put the hoe in That Guy's hands!

Finally got the rock pile weeded and mulched.  This is an area in front of my pasture fencing where my brother dumped rock and gravel from the creek when we dredged it out to make it wider and deeper.  Not much good for anything except maybe cactus and weeds, although a few voluntary sunflowers and a castor bean plant are managing to grow.  It also helps the water from rushing straight down the hill into the outbuildings.

One more area to clear and mulch.  Most of this can be done with weed killer and the weed whacker..that's a project for this weekend.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You guys do so much work outdoors, I admire all of you for taking care of business day after day...don't know if I could handle it. TWHRider, caring for your horses in itself, is a full-time job, hope they get a bit better.  Never thought of horses sweating, I'm learning a lot on this forum! 

I didn't do much today, walk in the park and picked up a pizza for dinner.  Tomorrow we're having someone come by to cut down a big Blue Spruce in the front yard, and trim a couple of big high branches off of a couple of pine trees near the house.  The big needles fill our gutters big time, especially when we get really high winds...so either me or hubby lug out the big ladder and empty them several times a year.  Trying to keep that in check, now that we're getting older. ld:


----------



## Bee

Today I feel a lazy day coming on.


----------



## GDAD

My wife & I went to the doctors, to the Pharmasist(in Aussie it"s a chemist), bit of shopping.
On the computer, answered 30 emails. &then spent a few hour online here.


----------



## Pappy

When I heard, open the cars bonnet, I pictured a tiny smart car with a cute hat.


----------



## That Guy

Usually, I log on here, view the new posts and make the odd comment.  But, now with all our wonderful new members, there are 78 new posts and don't know if I'll get through them all.  It's becoming a chore and I've got chores to do . . .


----------



## TICA

Spent the day making a budget, finishing off the proposed barn plans, talking to the building inspector to see what I have to submit and generally on the internet comparing what I want in the barn to what is out there already.  The day is almost over and I haven't accomplished too much in the way of working on the house.    Going to ride the pony a bit tonight so hope the rain holds off!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Spent most of the day watching the tree trimmers remove two of our big trees, and do some large branch trimming on a couple of others.  All went well, no damaged roof, gutters, etc.  Seem kind of bare now, will take a bit of getting used to without that privacy from the street...but there are good things, like more sun in the house in winter, and less gutter clean-out, less huge Austrian Pine needles to rake up from the back lawn, etc.  Was going to go for a walk afterwards, but decided to be lazy.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Just started the day here it is 10.54am on a friday, i am going to attempt to do my grocery shopping which will be slightly difficult due to my bronchial cough i have, all and sundry will be giving me a wide berth when they hear my foghorn, don't blame them but i do need to eat and no-one to shop for me, i find it's the quickest way to rid yourself of your money, supermarkets are like a huge vacuum on our money. It will be nice to be out in the sun which is soo good for you.  _


----------



## Casper

_*Up reasonably early, 7.30, and after a walk and  breakfast I was on library duty in our retirement village library for an hour or so....
Came home and had lunch and then on the computer to read emails, post on a few forums......nothing too exciting.
*_


----------



## TICA

Didn't make it to the barn last night as the weather cleared up a bit so decided to finish power washing the patio.  Looks like the sun might come out so am hoping to start staining this afternoon if the weather cooperates today.  Mr. Wilson did get ridden though.  My daughter had booked a lesson so she used him instead of her horse, just for a change.  Apparently, he wasn't too willing and gave her a bit of a rough time, so she's booked another lesson on him tonight.  If I get through in time, I'll go watch to see how she does. 

You've seen the pics of him so know he's a husky old boy so you'll appreciate how he must look in English tack.  Cracks me up!:highly_amused:


----------



## barbarap

Hi, I'm new here and this looks like a nice spot to jump in and get to know others. 
Am home from work sick today and enjoying having the time to get to know my way around here.


----------



## JustBonee

Hi barbarap..  Welcome and get well!

My day has gone like this >
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ..  then I broke it!  .. Oil running out all over..   So I probably will need to go mower shopping. DRATS!


----------



## rkunsaw

I did some mowing today, picked squash, okra and tomatoes from the garden, wife and I went for a walk, nailed up a couple of clothespins to hang rags for checking oil,etc. and am now here under the AC typing this.


----------



## SeaBreeze

barbarap said:


> Hi, I'm new here and this looks like a nice spot to jump in and get to know others.
> Am home from work sick today and enjoying having the time to get to know my way around here.



Hi Barbarap, welcome! :wave: Hope you take it easy today and feel better soon!

I took a walk with hubby today, but left the dog home in the cool.  Cleaned up in the front yard a bit, with all the tree trimming yesterday, there were a lot of small branches and things here and there.  Haven't done much since then, except watch some TV and browse the forum, checking out the new smileys. :bounce:


----------



## barbarap

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Jillaroo

TWHRider said:


> Don't leave your cell phone close to Wilson -- he will be calling the Horse Abuse Hotline for that English saddle - poor fella.  That tiny saddle does not lend well to Wilson's  western and very muscularly rakish appearance:coolthumb:
> 
> I'm not sure those last three words count as a real descriptive - I just made them up but Wilson is very handsome in a muscular way, not befitting of an English saddle
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Hey!  we got some new emoticons!:clap::happy:


 
Glad you like the ones i gave Matrix, it's nice to be able to express with emotes


----------



## Bee

I have family visiting for the week-end so I will be quite busy.............the weather is going to be glorious so that is a bonus, as we will be able to get out.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bee said:


> I have family visiting for the week-end so I will be quite busy.............the weather is going to be glorious so that is a bonus, as we will be able to get out.



Enjoy your family get-together Bee, good the weather is cooperating! :sunshine:


----------



## That Guy

Trying to keep up with my self-appointed job of posting quirky remarks, TWH, but it's taking forever to check out the possibilities.  I need an assistant...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Weed whacked and raked the brush off the hillside on the side of the house..wanted to mow the pasture, but got a dressing down by hubby for trying to do too much at a time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooo... I'm pouting now and sitting on my butt watching Monarch of the Glen episodes and wasting..errr.uuuhh...spending time here. I kind of like this pouting doing nothing thing today...hmmm,,wonder how long I can work it!


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Trying to keep up with my self-appointed job of posting quirky remarks, TWH, but it's taking forever to check out the possibilities.  I need an assistant...



 Know whatcha' mean....I'm in pout mode today (see my Share your Day post) so I've had some unscheduled time off to browse through all of it!

 You're doing fine TG...keep up the good twerk...er...work!


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> Weed whacked and raked the brush off the hillside on the side of the house..wanted to mow the pasture, but got a dressing down by hubby for trying to do too much at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo... I'm pouting now and sitting on my butt watching Monarch of the Glen episodes and wasting..errr.uuuhh...spending time here. I kind of like this pouting doing nothing thing today...hmmm,,wonder how long I can work it!



Well, I can understand wanting to get 'er done . . .   But, being in touch with my internal slacker, know it's best to work some and rest some.  Kick back.  Relax.  You deserve it.


----------



## That Guy

Yea!  Ordered my new bike!!!  Have been searching for six months on just what I wanted and finally went back to my original choice:  Worksman's Wounded Warrior Destroyer in battleship gray.






Made in America!


----------



## TICA

I haven't been on a bike for years, but that looks great!!

Got half of the deck stained today, was trying to stay ahead of the sun as it moved around the house.  Worked on it from 8:30 this morning until 4:30 tonight.  Will finish it tomorrow morning.   Should be out there mowing the front lawn, but admitting right here and  right now - I'm too pooped to mow anything.  Just had a shower and my daughter is making dinner so took a few minutes to log and see who is up to what, and am now going to sit under the patio umbrella with a much deserved beer and moan to anyone who wants to listen about my aching back.

Have a wonderful evening all of my Senior Forum Friends!!!!


----------



## basefare

Now that sounds good, rkunsaw. My day was a sad one. My seven year old iMac crashed.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Well, I can understand wanting to get 'er done . . .   But, being in touch with my internal slacker, know it's best to work some and rest some.  Kick back.  Relax.  You deserve it.



Yeah, Yeah,Yeah...you sound like my hubby...Know you're both probably right, but that big A voice inside my head tells me to get 'er done!

Nice bike hope you have lots of mile of enjoyment on it...maybe the riding will be good therapy for your knee..or not!


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday I cut more limbs with the pole saw until both batteries conked out. Hauled the limbs to the burn pile.

Picked and shucked corn and then dug  a 5 gallon bucket of 'taters. Pulled a bunch of carrots. Wife will probably be canning soup again soon.

Was in the house by 2:30, it's too darn hot in the afternoons.


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, Ozarkgal, exercising the knee is in the planning.  Where I lived at the vineyard everything was straight down hill and riding a bike was out of the question.  Around here it gets hilly but will deal with it.  Of course, a mountain bike would be smart but not only am I stubbornly not smart at times I just do not like bikes with gears and hand brakes.  A good ol' single speed cruiser with a coaster brake suits my style.

Neighbor just came by looking for his dog thinking she came to visit me or the horses across the fence.  Nope, she was at home all the time.  I'm callin' it dog humor.  Anyway, said he want's to get together and play some guitar later.  Excellent.


----------



## That Guy

Hung out with my neighbor while he worked on some beautiful doors for a house he's building.  We talked and listened to some great blues while he worked.  Never did get around to playing any guitar ourselves but that's okay.  I always enjoy getting to know him better.


----------



## Bee

SeaBreeze said:


> Enjoy your family get-together Bee, good the weather is cooperating! :sunshine:




Thankyou SeaBreeze, we all had a great week-end and the weather didn't let us down.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone, I'm up early this morning, let the dog out and discovered a wonderful surprise....RAIN, 
its actually cool out.  This will give my water meter a much need rest.


----------



## JustBonee

Yes Jackie, agree on that rain!    Got buckets last night, and right on cue ....  Just finished getting lawn mowed/raked/edged/and WALLA .. the sky opened up.  Love the 'look' this morning.  GREENNNNNN.............


----------



## TICA

Finished the patio yesterday and everything is back where it should be.  Back isn't doing too bad considering what I've done to it the last week or so.  Too hot today to do much outdoors so I'm going to start on the closets.   I'm getting rid of anything that I wouldn't move.

I do feel like I'm making progress though, slowly but surely!


----------



## rkunsaw

Got the chainsaw and did some more clearing in the woods. Brooke canned 14 more pints of vegetable soup, with lots left over.

*Jackie* we could sure use some of that rain.


----------



## TICA

rkunsaw said:


> Got the chainsaw and did some more clearing in the woods. Brooke canned 14 more pints of vegetable soup, with lots left over.
> 
> *Jackie* we could sure use some of that rain.



*rkunsaw *I could sure use that chainsaw!


----------



## Jackie22

TWHRider said:


> Glad you finally got some rain.  I was still in high school when I wondered why we couldn't have water pipelines crossing the U.S. to give water when it's needed.
> 
> We've had so much rain that, on Saturday, Mr. TWH had to re-bushog what I did less than ten days ago.  I think the words "tropical jungle" are appropriate for now.
> 
> Once the dew point hits 60 and above, I am done for outside.
> 
> Mr. TWH was a busy little beaver on Saturday - no wonder he looks anorexic  He got up early and mixed up the new all kill in the pull-behind sprayer.  We can't find part of our driveway, thanks to all the rain.
> 
> *OZARKGAL,* you may not want to use all kill on your fence rows but if you do (we just can't handle that much weed whacking anymore).  Mr. TWH bought some stuff at the Co-op that is supposed to be better than Roundup.  Fine by me since Roundup is affiliated with Monsanto and I would like to bury Monsanto for all their lying GMO ways.
> 
> It's called "Mojave 70-EG" by Alligare.  It's not cheap.  He only bought 15 gallons and it took all that to do our driveway but, it's 500 feet long.  I read that it is "pet friendly" meaning it shouldn't be toxic enough to kill anything but I might worry about Mr. Buckbuckbuck.



I can't handle the weed wacker myself, I have to hire someone to do that in the yard, I use a pull behind sprayer on the fence row also, I use a spray called 'soil sterilizer', it'll last about one year, not sure which company makes it, but it works.


----------



## Jackie22

TWHRider, I think it was called Ground Clear, bought it at Walmart, less than $20 for a gal of concentrated.  I just did a search on Walmart and could not find it.....the EPA may have discontinued...??


----------



## Ozarkgal

> *TWH*:  *OZARKGAL,* you may not want to use all kill on your fence rows but if you do (we just can't handle that much weed whacking anymore). Mr. TWH bought some stuff at the Co-op that is supposed to be better than Roundup. Fine by me since Roundup is affiliated with Monsanto and I would like to bury Monsanto for all their lying GMO ways.
> 
> It's called "Mojave 70-EG" by Alligare. It's not cheap. He only bought 15 gallons and it took all that to do our driveway but, it's 500 feet long. I read that it is "pet friendly" meaning it shouldn't be toxic enough to kill anything but I might worry about Mr. Buckbuckbuck.



Thanks TWH ..We actually bought some of that, but haven't used it yet...I am too concerned about the dogs and BBB getting into chemicals, and the well is also an issue.  I had a couple of people tell me that Roundup was safe around wells, but common sense tells me it isn't and like you I don't trust anything the genetic and chemical manipulators say.

 I have been using vinegar with salt and a squirt of Dawn for a more natural killer. It works great, but it's not cheap either. It would be too expensive to go around all the fence rows, but I can use the other for that as the dogs and chicken aren't exposed to that much. It's a full time job keeping the forest flora and fauna at bay.

 Now..for that rain! All you people that are getting rain..you need to *share*. We haven't had any for almost a month and it's starting to be a deja vue of last year.  It was supposed to rain yesterday and all we got were some rumbling and about three drops of rain.  Rain in the forecast today, but so far none. 

 Staying in and straightening the house a bit.  Later, we're going to pick up my new cedar computer cabinet I had made.


----------



## rkunsaw

TICA said:


> *rkunsaw *I could sure use that chainsaw!



C'mon over TICA and you can use it as much as you want.:happy:


----------



## TICA

rkunsaw said:


> C'mon over TICA and you can use it as much as you want.:happy:



That's the problem - scared to death of them....  I need a chainsaw operator!  I'd even buy the thing if there was someone I trusted to use it without taking their leg off.


----------



## TICA

*TWHRider -*I have shivers just thinking about Black Widow spiders and any spider that is bigger than a fingernail.  

Going to keep working on cleaning the closets today and then later will have dinner with my sister and mother at Mom's favorite restaurant.  We do this at least once a year, just to have some time together and treat ourselves.  Also going to break down and get a cell phone today.  I had one when I was working but returned it when I retired and really do miss it.  Not that I used it very much, but I do miss being able to keep in touch by texting during the day.  Handy - dandy when you are meeting someone and get delayed for whatever reason or on the highway with car troubles.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning everyone, well the sun is out, the ground is wet and the fire ant mounds are prolific, I've been outside poisoning them and hoeing mahaia grass out of my yard, now inside as the humidity is gosh awful.

Have a great day!


----------



## That Guy

Filled out a survey on job satisfaction sent to Fortune 500 "Corpse" and since most of my responses were negative will probably be discounted in the statistical analysis.  Made me depressed about all the boot-licking toadies who answered all positive so the results will confirm what a wonderful F***ing company we work for . . .

Reading Steven King's "Dome".  Man, he spins a great tale!!!

Deer came through last night and chewed up stuff again.  Thinking I should set up an ambush....

Sister sent me more stuff from our parents and grandparents.  Said she had a silver tea set for me and told her I'm not gay . . .


----------



## That Guy

Decided I better . . .    Mixed up some stinky LiquidFence and gave the delicious deer treats a good dose.  P.U.!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Went for our morning walk with the dog, cooler lately in the 80s and breezy...sooo nice!  Decided to mow the lawn (and weeds) while the weather permitted.  Also put down one bag of Buffalo grass seed I had, was going to wait until fall, but got a wild hair.  Put down some peat moss and mulch over it, so hopefully it will sprout before it gets too hot and dry again.  With all the stooping, bending, kneeling and squatting...I'm feelin' it now. ld:

Here's a pic I took of some visiting neighbors, before they left the area...


----------



## rkunsaw

TICA said:


> That's the problem - scared to death of them....  I need a chainsaw operator!  I'd even buy the thing if there was someone I trusted to use it without taking their leg off.



I've still got both legs. I did have to go to the ER once and get some stitches in my knee.They can be dangerous but I don't know how I'd get by without one.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> *Seabreeze*, you got a lot of stuff done yesterday!
> 
> What handsome neighbors you have  I think we have all the women.  I have yet to see antlers come thru the pasture but with fawns showing up beside their mamas all the time, there's a rack of antlers out there, somewherenthego:



I know TWH, I'm usually the lazy one compared to all the hard work you guys do daily! nthego:  I love the deer that come around, they're not afraid of me or the dog or cat...but they took off when I rolled out the lawn mower.  Here's my cat on deer watch...


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's a pic I took of some visiting neighbors, before they left the area...



Deer!  Grrrrrrrrr...!!!


----------



## That Guy

After owning my faithful and dependable vehicle for over 100K miles, the DMV says I need to verify I took care of a recall notice before I can register for the next year.  So . . . took it to the dealer bright and early this morning and . . . they don't have the part.  Will have to go back when they get it...  Wheeeeee....


----------



## TICA

Spent the morning in a gov't office trying to figure out my sister's survivor benefits and we did get it straightened out so that was good.  The lady we spoke with was very helpful which was great to see.   I've been cleaning out my "junk room".  Yes I know, most people have a junk drawer not a room.  I have a room and at least 3 drawers to tackle.  It's very liberating to throw things out that are no use to me or anyone else so have two garbage cans full from today's effort.   

Put the house on the market Monday, sign went up yesterday so things are moving along.  I'm trying to get things cleaned up as much as possible as I hate the thought of strangers coming in and commenting on what is or isn't quite right.  Guess I can't avoid that but it still bugs me!   I should be weed whacking but my "get up and go"  "got up and went" so might just leave that for tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Deer! Grrrrrrrrr...!!!



I don't blame you That Guy, they're not pests to me since they never pass my fence...just sweet little creatures of Mother Nature.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My cat usually don't leave the yard, but the house next door is empty for awhile now, and he's been roaming over into their yard. But he's good, and comes when called, is neutered, etc.

Anyhoo, after ignoring my calls for a half hour or so, he showed up with his head all wet, drool coming out of one side of his mouth, and his eye closed, red and swollen. He gives occasional pathetic meows now and then, just to tear at my heartstrings. :love_heart:

He's less than 2 years old, and is not a fighter at all, like I say, he's usually in the yard, sometimes with the dog. We let him alone for awhile, then examined the eye better. We had some antibiotics eye drops for him in the house, so we put a couple of drops in the eye...he finally started opening it.

This will be my day, spent worring about my furbaby.  If he doesn't show signs of improvement tomorrow, I'll be taking him into the vet.  He's not out for more than an hour or two a day, if that...but he'll be home and safe now for at least a week while he heals.


----------



## TICA

TWHRider said:


> *TICA,* glad you've reached the real estate sign point.  I might be tempted to put a sign up that says "get over the junk room, this is NOT HGTV:watermelon:
> 
> Oh Boy *Seabreeze*, I hope kitty didn't tangle with something that is distempered - I might run him to the vet anyway.  I hope he's much improved by tomorrow.



Seabreez, keep us updated on the kitty!  I have 3 cats and only one has been to the vet for cat fights.  He was a rescue (all of them were) but was declawed when he was abandoned in the dead of winter in Montreal (brrrrr)  Poor thing doesn't realize he doesn't have the tools to fight back and so he has had many vet visits.   

Going to keep throwing things away today.  If there is anything someone could use, I'll take it to Goodwill or a charity but if not - garbage it is.  I did finish the weeds yesterday so one more thing off "the list".


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning All.  TICA, my garage is my junk room and it could really use a cleaning out.  I went outside for a while this morning and had to come in after 15 minutes, the humidity is terrible.

Well my tablet has bit the dust, it had all my books on it, guess I'll start researching for a new one.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> I don't know how you tolerate the high cost of living.  I lived mighty tight for the five years I was out there.



I'm just a stubborn fool.  My family were California pioneers instrumental in the founding of the state.  So there's that history.  When I was a very small boy and visiting my grandparents up on the North Coast, I remember looking up at the beautiful blue sky through the majestic redwoods and thinking how glad I was to be living in California.  So there's that.  And of course I love our great surf!  So there's that.  When I got out of the service and came home in 1970 I was irritated by the drastic changes and decided to leave.  Almost went back to Hawaii but decided the island boyz don't like haoles crowding up da place and didn't want to be part of that so I just stayed.  This is my home and I love it in spite of the Kalifornification.  Besides, where in the hell am I gonna go?  Everybody and their dogs are comin' here . . . damnit!  What am I supposed to do, move to some shithole from which they've escaped???


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't blame you That Guy, they're not pests to me since they never pass my fence...just sweet little creatures of Mother Nature.



I love them as that . . . except when they're partying in my yard and along the road...


----------



## SeaBreeze

TICA said:


> Seabreez, keep us updated on the kitty!  I have 3 cats and only one has been to the vet for cat fights.  He was a rescue (all of them were) but was declawed when he was abandoned in the dead of winter in Montreal (brrrrr)  Poor thing doesn't realize he doesn't have the tools to fight back and so he has had many vet visits.



Bless you for rescuing the kittys TICA, I feel so sorry for cats that are declawed, the operation itself is much more intense than folks are aware, and it leaves them so vulnerable.   Loki is doing much better today, thanks so much for asking about him. :love_heart:

The antibiotics I had on hand made his eye improve greatly, today it looks almost as good as his good eye.  The swelling on the left side of his face and his forehead has also gone down a bit since yesterday, so he's headed in the right direction.

He's eating, drinking, purring when petted again, and affectionately rubbing up against the dog, so he's feeling much better.  I spent most of yesterday very teary-eyed, when he came home he looked really bad.  That little guy is my baby, he's such a good cat, and my husband loves him equally.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Bless you for rescuing the kittys TICA,



I gave Hello Kitty a home when there was literally no room at the inn on Christmas Eve.  That's the best I can do.  Feel terrible about all the homeless strays.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> You're deeply rooted in California - I can see why you wouldn't want to leave.
> 
> BUT, if you ever do, come south of the Mason-Dixon where the cost of living will buy you anything you want, after you sell your surfside home.  You're already used to the high temps, just add 100% and above humidity to those temps and you'll be golden
> 
> In spite of all the negativism that gets spread about, the South is a wonderful place to live.  It has it's sore spots, like any area of the U.S. but it has a lot to offer including big bodies of water for various activities.
> 
> While there isn't surfing as you know and love it, I see a lot about wake surfing.  Jake Owen the country singer is from Georgia and he talks about wake surfing all the time.
> 
> http://stokereport.com/rant/surfing-tennessee-river



No can do, TWH.  But, thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## TICA

Mowed the back lawn this morning, but that will be it for outdoor work today as the temps are high and so is the humidity.   Have spent the morning looking on line at used RV's.  If I can get something cheap enough, I'll buy it and have it hauled to the back yard so that if the house sells quickly, then I can move it to the new homestead and stay in it while the new place is being built.  Now... how optimistic is that?  In any case, I figure that whatever I buy will need some work so at least it will be in the back yard so I can fix it all up.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Mowed the back lawn this morning, but that will be it for outdoor work today as the temps are high and so is the humidity.   Have spent the morning looking on line at used RV's.  If I can get something cheap enough, I'll buy it and have it hauled to the back yard so that if the house sells quickly, then I can move it to the new homestead and stay in it while the new place is being built.  Now... how optimistic is that?  In any case, I figure that whatever I buy will need some work so at least it will be in the back yard so I can fix it all up.



Sounds like a plan.  One step at a time . . .


----------



## That Guy

Being a welcomed Saturday morning, took my time getting out of bed.  Hello Kitty went out.  Coffee made.  Watching the fog make its way slowly out to sea.  Planning the day . . .


----------



## rkunsaw

Was heading out the door with my shoes in my hand. ( I usually sit on the deck to put my shoes on, ) As I stepped out the door I felt something underfoot. I took another step and looked back to see what I'd stepped on. There was this *BIG* rat snake lying right in front of the door. He raised his head up about a foot and looked me over.

I apologized for stepping on him. He turned around and started climbing up a bakers rack Brooke keeps flowers on.I couldn't see his whole body but I'd say he was about 5 feet long. I left him alone and went on my way.

I like having them around but I don't really want such close encounters.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Everybody and their dogs are comin' here . . . damnit! What am I supposed to do, move to some shithole from which they've escaped???



 I was under the impression it was the other way around..everyone trying to escape Kaifornication and move to another place and make it a shit hole, like the one from whence they came
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  

 According to the 2011 census 100,000 more people moved out than moved in.  The reasons cited are high taxes, high unemployment, high real estate prices, high cost of living and high illegal immigration.  It is interesting that it is mostly low and medium income people that are moving out, versus higher income levels.  Eventually, the tax burden will be so great on the wealthier people that it stands to reason that they too will start to leave.

 Where one lives is a personal choice for many reasons usually, and every place has it's pros and cons. Sounds like California is in your blood from way back TG, and you are there to stay.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> Was heading out the door with my shoes in my hand. ( I usually sit on the deck to put my shoes on, ) As I stepped out the door I felt something underfoot. I took another step and looked back to see what I'd stepped on. There was this *BIG* rat snake lying right in front of the door. He raised his head up about a foot and looked me over.
> 
> I apologized for stepping on him. He turned around and started climbing up a bakers rack Brooke keeps flowers on.I couldn't see his whole body but I'd say he was about 5 feet long. I left him alone and went on my way.
> 
> I like having them around but I don't really want such close encounters.



I would have to go back inside, shut the door and never come out again.:hide:


----------



## Diwundrin

> I would have to go back inside, shut the door and never come out again.



Yeah me too! :uncomfortableness:  The only ones cheeky enough to be lurkin' around doorways here are positively lethal.  I sure wouldn't be stopping to apologize to any I step on. :glee:  I've had enough close encounters to look where I'm treading now but I live in fear that the dog will come off badly in taking one on, she's a JR and is geared to attack first and think later.  I'm working on training her to 'yap and point' at live  things in the yard,  but it doesn't always work. Instinct is still trumps in her.

It's a positively perfect day here today.  Sunny, no wind, warm, a perfect 'spring' day in mid winter.  The weather can stay this way just as long as it likes.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Diwundrin said:


> Yeah me too! :uncomfortableness: The only ones cheeky enough to be lurkin' around doorways here are positively lethal. I sure wouldn't be stopping to apologize to any I step on. :glee: I've had enough close encounters to look where I'm treading now but I live in fear that the dog will come off badly in taking one on, she's a JR and is geared to attack first and think later. I'm working on training her to 'yap and point' at live things in the yard, but it doesn't always work. Instinct is still trumps in her.



 My greatest fear too is that one of the Gangstas will come upon a snake one day. They have a high prey drive being terriers also, and have caught possums and recently a baby raccoon. 

Today, Ohno found his favorite nature toy, a turtle and came bringing it down the driveway. The poor turtle was closed up tighter than a bar in a southern baptist town on Sunday morning. After he dropped the turtle and Squiggy had a sniff at it, they lost interest and we went in the house and let the poor turtle continue on his way.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> I was under the impression it was the other way around..everyone trying to escape Kaifornication and move to another place and make it a shit hole, like the one from whence they came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> According to the 2011 census 100,000 more people moved out than moved in.  The reasons cited are high taxes, high unemployment, high real estate prices, high cost of living and high illegal immigration.  It is interesting that it is mostly low and medium income people that are moving out, versus higher income levels.  Eventually, the tax burden will be so great on the wealthier people that it stands to reason that they too will start to leave.
> 
> Where one lives is a personal choice for many reasons usually, and every place has it's pros and cons. Sounds like California is in your blood from way back TG, and you are there to stay.



It seems people have come here over the years, ruined it and moved on.  Many went on to Oregon and caused hatred of non-native Kalifornica transplants.  Yep, being of pioneer blood has me stubbornly staying in memory of what was . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> It seems people have come here over the years, ruined it and moved on. Many went on to Oregon and caused hatred of non-native Kalifornica transplants. Yep, being of pioneer blood has me stubbornly staying in memory of what was . . .



Yes, I have seen first hand what has happened in Oregon and Washington, as well.  Oregon, soon to be New California.  I grew up in Oregon and like your California memories, remember when there were wide open spaces, great water, clean air and affordable housing.  If I still owned my little farmette in the Columbia Gorge, I would be on easy street now.  I used to ride my horses all over God's green earth there, and now there is no where to ride in the areas I grew up in, let alone keep a horse.  Sad!


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> Yes, I have seen first hand what has happened in Oregon and Washington, as well.  Oregon, soon to be New California.  I grew up in Oregon and like your California memories, remember when there were wide open spaces, great water, clean air and affordable housing.  If I still owned my little farmette in the Columbia Gorge, I would be on easy street now.  I used to ride my horses all over God's green earth there, and now there is no where to ride in the areas I grew up in, let alone keep a horse.  Sad!



Makes me so damned mad and sad.  Guess we're just lucky to have enjoyed it before the deluge,,,


----------



## Pappy

When this country boy was sent to California, I thought it was heaven on earth. I loved our little town of Paso Robles and having the ocean so close. My weekend pass to Alhambra to see the Hollywood sign and all the attractions were just about the best thing that ever happened to me. I guess you can tell that I had never been out of NYS up until then.

i really am so sorry to see and hear what has happened to a most beautiful state, although it certainly isn't the only place that it has happened to. My little hometown of 9,000 folks has turned into a crap hole with drugs and empty stores all along Main Street.


----------



## That Guy

Yep, Pappy, it's Anywhere USA nowadaze...  The Pretenders "My City Was Gone" says it well.

As for my day, today, gonna start on the shed making room for my new bike which should arrive in a few weeks.  Wheeeeeee....


----------



## Diwundrin

We're suffering the extremes of a migrating population down here too.  Many of the rural towns are slowly dying while the Cities and coastal towns are filling past their capacity to provide infrastructure. Too many people are ruining the very scenery and lifestyle they moved there for.
 We have inland boom towns based on mining but when those mines slow down, or close down, the towns will go with them.  Agriculture alone can't support a town these days and the distances involved make manufacturing in the regional areas uneconomical.  The railway system is shrinking, buses are replacing trains , and there's not enough freight now to warrant keeping smaller depots open.     

People are abandoning 'the bush' as the jobs just aren't there any more for the younger people.  
Agriculture has been mechanised beyond needing relatively unskilled workers now and seasonal jobs are filled by backpackers on working holidays.  Anyone from the regional areas with an education qualification just wants to make money in the City.  Can't blame them, but it's a damned shame to see the 'old Australia' fading away. 

Many small to middling properties are being taken over by big pastoral companies and some are just being walked away from by aging farmers who have finally given in to the hard life and the debt.  Their kids don't want to live that life now so there's no point in hanging on.  We'll miss those old 'bushies',   they were a special breed out in the remoter areas, as I guess your pioneering types were.

Siiiiiigh.


----------



## rkunsaw

Ozarkgal said:


> Yes, I have seen first hand what has happened in Oregon and Washington, as well.  Oregon, soon to be New California.  I grew up in Oregon and like your California memories, remember when there were wide open spaces, great water, clean air and affordable housing.  If I still owned my little farmette in the Columbia Gorge, I would be on easy street now.  I used to ride my horses all over God's green earth there, and now there is no where to ride in the areas I grew up in, let alone keep a horse.  Sad!



And now they're coming to Arkansas.:help1:  We'll be doomed like Kalifornistan before long.


----------



## Jackie22

Well, I live in the country and the same is happening all around me, used to be able to ride around the back roads without seeing a soul for miles...no more, people moving out of the city into the country.

I'd just like to add, I've spent many vacations on the West Coast, to me it is still the most desirable place to live in the US.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> My greatest fear too is that one of the Gangstas will come upon a snake one day. They have a high prey drive being terriers also, and have caught possums and recently a baby raccoon.
> 
> Today, Ohno found his favorite nature toy, a turtle and came bringing it down the driveway. The poor turtle was closed up tighter than a bar in a southern baptist town on Sunday morning. After he dropped the turtle and Squiggy had a sniff at it, they lost interest and we went in the house and let the poor turtle continue on his way.



Cute pics OG, glad the turtle was okay after his encounter with the Gangstas.  A Standard Schnauzer I had years ago, Gunter, was bit in the back leg in our yard by a rattlesnake.  He knew to stay away from snakes, would just circle them and bark, but this one must have just snuck up behind him.

He was holding up his leg and whimpering.  When we shaved the fur down to see what happened, we saw it was a snakebite.  By then he started panting heavily.  I rushed him to the emergency animal hospital, and they gave him anti-venom, put him on an IV and kept him overnight.

We brought him home the next day, with thinner wallets, but my boy was okay.  Never did find the guilty snake, I would've done him in with the big shovel for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> As for my day, today, gonna start on the shed making room for my new bike which should arrive in a few weeks.  Wheeeeeee....



Congrats on your new bike That Guy, bet you can't wait to break it in!  Looks really nice, should be extra cool in battleship gray!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*That Guy*:





> Makes me so damned mad and sad. Guess we're just lucky to have enjoyed it before the deluge,,,




I think people of our age have experienced the last of the good times this country had to offer.  I have a deep spiritual feeling about the earth and the freedom to roam the land. It saddens me deeply to know that that time has passed, and soon people will never be able to experience the joy of hiking through a pristine forest, or enjoying a clear mountain stream and the beauty of nature.  Even the national parks have pretty much become disgraceful tourist traps.  I now understand how the Indians felt when their way of life was destroyed.
Rkunsaw:  


> And now they're coming to Arkansas.:help1: We'll be doomed like Kalifornistan before long.





Rkunsaw..I always say that Arkansas is the best kept secret in the country....you're right though, people are beginning to catch on!

:hijacked:  Sorry...now back to our regularly scheduled program::tv:


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Congrats on your new bike That Guy, bet you can't wait to break it in!  Looks really nice, should be extra cool in battleship gray!



Unfortunately, I'm hellonwheels so hopefully won't break my face.  Once, when I lived along the cliffs, was "surfing" my bike no-handed when the wheels suddenly went out from under me and I crashed.  A guy sitting on his porch cackled "Hahahahah Wipeout" in perfect time.  Hilarious.


----------



## TICA

Spent the morning figuring out how to upload pictures as you can probably tell from my last few posts, but now I'm off to take my Mother for an x-ray.  Tonight is hay night so will be heading for the barn later.  Will catch up on everyone's day later this evening!


----------



## That Guy

Monday, monday . . . off to work, later.  Universal question:  Why oh why did my idiot boss ever get promoted???  Rumor has it the area she supervised before got rid of her...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Nothing on the agenda today, nothing on the agenda yesterday...still feeling very weak. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> Nothing on the agenda today, nothing on the agenda yesterday...still feeling very weak. Maybe tomorrow will be better.




Grab yourself a good book and sit and relax woman!  You had some serious medical things happening so give yourself time to recover.


----------



## TICA

Tuesday already.  Had to take Leo to the vet this morning.  He had been licking and chewing one of his feet and it started to swell so off we go.  Took a muzzle and two of us to hold him down while the doggy doc had a look.  No cuts but lots of redness and swelling.  A shot in the bum and came home with antibiotics, ointment and allergy meds.  Appears he might have seasonal allergies and the scratch on his foot just got really itchy and he made it worse.  

I was going to touch up some paint on the outside of the house, but it is raining, so I may just have to grab my book and read the afternoon away.


----------



## That Guy

Just another exciting day waiting for the weekend . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

TICA said:


> Tuesday already.  Had to take Leo to the vet this morning.  He had been licking and chewing one of his feet and it started to swell so off we go.  Took a muzzle and two of us to hold him down while the doggy doc had a look.  No cuts but lots of redness and swelling.  A shot in the bum and came home with antibiotics, ointment and allergy meds.  Appears he might have seasonal allergies and the scratch on his foot just got really itchy and he made it worse.
> 
> I was going to touch up some paint on the outside of the house, but it is raining, so I may just have to grab my book and read the afternoon away.



Poor Leo, I've heard some good things about Dinovite for dogs with allergies and other health issues.  Take advantage of the rain, you've been working hard lately, you deserve some restful 'me' time. 

Another hot day today, took our walk with the dog, packing water for all of us.  Hubby decided to tighten a belt on the Jeep, and change some sparkplugs.  As usual, another problem popped up, and he had to replace a deteriorating water valve.  I was his helper, dofer and gofer, and brought the fan outside to keep him cool.  Glad he fixed it in our driveway, and not on a street or highway in another neighborhood.


----------



## That Guy

Going to work early for something squirrely . . .


----------



## TICA

Good advice for Leo Seebreeze, thank you!

I've been looking for a temporary home should the house sell fast (ya never know!) and found one this morning.  Not huge but 33' and doesn't need much done to it and cheap so I bought it.  Should be here by the weekend so I'll have a new project!  Cleaning and painting and possibly some nicer flooring but I don't feel panicked now.  I'll put it in the back yard and if the house doesn't sell, put a tarp on it for the winter.  It's going to be a tight fit for me and the dogs and I haven't figured out how the cats will cope yet, but at least I feel like I'm making some progress.


----------



## That Guy

That Guy said:


> Just another exciting day waiting for the weekend . . .



It's Friday!!!


----------



## TICA

I guess you never know what kind of neighbors you'll get.  I lucked out with mine, wonderful people but now they are wondering who will move into my house.  

Decided to paint my son's room yesterday as he is coming home for his vacation next week.  Primed yesterday and put the first coat of paint on this morning.  Hoping to finish it tonight.  Front and back lawns need mowing today too and I need to get groceries as Monday is a holiday here and who knows what will be open.  Spent yesterday washing down the camper (tow behind) and that needs some more TLC too.  Tomorrow will be moving beds around as my new one should be here on Tuesday.  Busy, busy day!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH*....Sorry about the bees. They are getting scarce, and it's too bad when a colony disappears. I read this story last night and thought of you mowing. You may want to keep a couple of cans of flying insect killer in that fanny pack. The incident in the story happened only a few miles from where I lived in Texas. Pantego is a little area in Arlington. Not trying scare you, but they say these bees are on the move and I remember a few short years ago they were predicted to spread to Texas. They have been there a while now, and it sounds like they are breeding fast. 

*Thousands of bees attack Texas couple, kill horses*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/2...le-kill-horses/?test=latestnews#ixzz2aLtJVkVS

Oh, so glad I don't have the neighbor dilemma anymore.  The last one with the 7 Great Pyrenees dogs in a back yard, the size of a postage stamp, with their incessant barking nearly made a criminal out of me.  

I vowed when we moved it would be far enough out never to be bothered by neighbors again!  That was my top priority in buying a house.  After several years of this going on, and fighting with the owners about it, I would have lived in a hole in a log just to get away from it.
Wishing you luck with your new neighbors!

Yesterday was the first day I felt like I came back to the land of the living...so I mucked out the house, before I got a visit from the health department...just kidding.  Actually hubby has done a good job of keeping them at bay while I was under the weather....I hate house work, much rather be outside grubbing in the dirt.  After 5 loads of laundry, 3 of which went outside to dry, vacuuming and mopping floors and uncovering everything from a layer of dust, I made spaghetti for dinner.  

It wasn't too bad...that broom up my butt, sweeping the floor as I went helped!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 One of the Mexican fellows showed up late morning yesterday and mowed the hill and around the perimeter of the back where I can't get the rider. I promised them a campfire cookout of Fajitas and sangria this evening...so have to get busy and finish what I didn't get done in the house yesterday and get ready for the fiesta. La Cucaracha!!


----------



## TICA

TICA said:


> I guess you never know what kind of neighbors you'll get.  I lucked out with mine, wonderful people but now they are wondering who will move into my house.
> 
> Decided to paint my son's room yesterday as he is coming home for his vacation next week.  Primed yesterday and put the first coat of paint on this morning.  Hoping to finish it tonight.  Front and back lawns need mowing today too and I need to get groceries as Monday is a holiday here and who knows what will be open.  Spent yesterday washing down the camper (tow behind) and that needs some more TLC too.  Tomorrow will be moving beds around as my new one should be here on Tuesday.  Busy, busy day!!!



So I rush to get groceries and turns out I'm a week ahead of myself, holiday is a week from Monday...


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> ^^^Now it's Sunday
> 
> There is only one rental home on this road and it sits 12 feet from our property line.  The kids moved out yesterday and I really hate to see them leave.  They were great kids and didn't bother anyone.  The best folks of at least six different renters that have come and gone - there have been some doozies over there.  So here we are again, left to wonder what sort of nut cases the real estate agent will put in there next.  Once the lease is up on that worthless house, people can't get out of there fast enough, unless they're engaged in criminal activities, then they get booted and the agent has to apologize to those of us, close by:help1:



It's good to know you had great kids living in the rental.  I'm always encouraged by terrific young people.  Too bad they left and understand your concern about who will be moving in next.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> So I rush to get groceries and turns out I'm a week ahead of myself, holiday is a week from Monday...



"I just want to rock 'n' roll all night and party every day . . . " ???


----------



## Bee

I have had family staying for the week-end and today we went to the annual sea festival that takes place on the quay, we had beautiful weather and thoroughy enjoyed ourselves.

http://www.seafestival.harwich-essex.co.uk/index.html


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad you had a nice time with your family Bee, and it helps when the weather cooperates also.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> I have had family staying for the week-end and today we went to the annual sea festival that takes place on the quay, we had beautiful weather and thoroughy enjoyed ourselves.
> 
> http://www.seafestival.harwich-essex.co.uk/index.html



Perfect.  Can't ask for much better.  Glad you all had a great visit.


----------



## That Guy

Fog pulled back and now it's just overcast and cool.  But, that's cool . . .


----------



## Anne

Wow....some of you ladies have been working really hard with the horses...some days I wonder if I could care for animals anymore; other days, wish I had more to do.  

Bee; glad you had a good time, and weather cooperated for you all.  Sure sounds like fun!!

Weather finally cooled here; happy about that, but disappointed in the garden...hardly anything producing out there, and don't know why.  Maybe no honeybees is part of it???

Oh, and those killer bees - I remember hearing in the 70's, how they were in Texas, and moving North....wonder if that was the same kind as those in the article; as we didn't hear much about it the following years, as I recall.


----------



## Bee

Thankyou, SeaBreeze, TG and Anne.


----------



## That Guy

Funny how these things happen . . .

Heard a Nirvana song on Friday and started thinking about Kurt's death.  Then, today, just happened to turn on the toob and out of all the wasteland watched a documentary on the controversy surrounding his suicide/murder...


----------



## That Guy

It's Monday...


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> Yes it is:sunshine: lollol   Does all that bubbling enthusiasm mean you have to work away from home today?:gettowork:
> 
> We could trade jobs for the day -- I am a good B.S'r - got hired onto a couple jobs without knowing anything about them.  For as caustic as I can be, I am very good on the business phones, so you wouldn't have to worry about getting fired over my smart mouth tomorrow:3stooges:
> 
> My tractor is full of diesel, it's hydrostatic drive, all you have to do is miss the trees while you're mowing:chores:



My job is technical, working on all the equipment that makes this stuff happen . . .    I'll trade for mowing with your tractor any day!


----------



## rkunsaw

Taking Brooke to a heart doctor in Fort Smith for a stress test today. I hate going to doctors even if I'm not the one seeing the doctor.

It will be a day off from working around here though. Maybe we'll eat at the Chinese restaurant across from the hospital while we're in town. Haven't been there in several years.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rkunsaw...Senkding positive thoughts your way for Brooke...drive carefully, it's raining here.  

Chinese food...yummm!  Just had my fix last week at the smorgie in Batesville.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> Other than normal chores, I might bath the dogs today - they've been outside rolling around and all that fun has started to smell



Great minds think alike...it's been on my agenda for a week now, they're stinkier by the day.  Ohno has the remains of some odiferous rolling left on his side from a few days ago..since he's been rolling around in the sand most of it's neutralized from the friction...a dirt bath to take the smell off..gotta love dogs!

It's rainy here today, so forced stay inside. There's lots to do staring me in the face, so I need to get cracking.


----------



## Pappy

Can't make up its mind what to do here. Rained off and on yesterday and today is hot and some very dark clouds on the horizon. Typical New York weather. Wait five minutes and it changes.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> Here's to a positive outcome and lunch at the Chinese restaurant:cheers:
> 
> Other than normal chores, I might bath the dogs today - they've been outside rolling around and all that fun has started to smell



After the dogs (males) got their baths when I was living at the vineyard, I always would tease them, "You smell like a Grrrl!"  I love how they immediately start rolling around again to get back that all important au de canine . . .


----------



## That Guy

It's Tuesday . . . one day closer to the weekend.  Highlight of the day will be listening to old time radio show just before trudging off to work...


----------



## dbeyat45

That Guy said:


> It's Tuesday . . . one day closer to the weekend.  Highlight of the day will be listening to old time radio show just before trudging off to work...



It's Wednesday here ..... even closer to the weekend.   What's a weekend again ...... and work ??  Remember Maynard G Krebs?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqzpQPDSr2s


----------



## rkunsaw

TWH and OG, Thanks for the kind thoughts.

They didn't do the stress test yesterday, just an echo exam. Will get the results from that in about a week. These damn doctors like to keep you coming back.

We decided on steak at the Outback instead of Chinese.


----------



## rkunsaw

TWH it's 60 miles from our house to the Hospital/Doctors office. I'm going to insist they do all they need to do during the next visit.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rkunsaw...I know what you mean about the driving..it's about the same for us to Mountain Home.  What really chaps me is to drive all that way just to get a 5 minute follow up office visit that could have been done over the phone.  We've tried to concentrate our medical care in Batesville, but they just don't have all the specialist...anyhow,  keep us posted on Mrs. R's outcome and I'll'keep you in my thoughts.

TWH...haven't read the "Exotic Food" posts yet, but sorry you had a bad Chinese food experience....I feel the same way about pizza right now.  That's what I had the night my hospital adventure began...I know the pizza didn't cause it, but the association is too strong right now...hope it goes away because I do love pizza!


----------



## JustBonee

And I thought trimming dog nails was an ordeal..I have a time with that!..  . .. hope your day goes well.

You reminded me .. need to go for supplies ....  I have a feed store close by that I get my wild bird seed,  and bags of corn for my squirrel stands.  They sell CHOW for every type of animal ... Monkey Chow anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. Interesting place to wander around. 


So happy it's Friday too!!   This weekend is the beginning of football. ..:rugby:.   Hall of Fame game in Canton, Ohio  is on Sunday Night -- Cowboys vs Dolphins.   These games are usually lame, unless it's your team, but it's a start to something good. 


Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Diwundrin

Saturday in about half an hour, expecting visitors so better fold up earlier than usual tonight, busy weekend for me.

Enjoy yours too.


----------



## TICA

We are into August now so I'm thinking we should just change the name of the tread to "Share your day" and then it will just keep rolling along.

Rkunsaw - I hope everything goes well for your wife's tests.

I've spent the last few days sitting with my sister in the ICU.  She went in for what she thought was kidney stones but things went down hill very fast and we almost lost her.  She appears to be coming around and has been moved out of the ICU now and is awake and eating but they haven't determined exactly what the problem is other than she has some kind of infection that just went right through her.   Scares me when I hear about all the "super bugs" out there and because her immune system is so weak she had nothing to fight with.  And.... there are more germs in the hospital than anywhere.  Anyway, she seems to be improving but we had a very scary 48 hours.

My son is home for vacation so we relaxed and had a bbq last night.  I should be mowing the lawns, but to pooped to care right now.

Hope everyone is doing well, haven't really had a chance to read all of the new posts but I do miss you guys!!!  Things should get back to normal soon and I'll catch up.  Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Have a fantastic weekend Di and try to behave_


----------



## Diwundrin

Reached the point where there's not much option Jill. 



Best wishes for your sister TICA.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Sorry TICA i didn't mention your sister, i do hope she is on the mend and i agree there are so many nasty bugs around these days it is scary_


----------



## That Guy

Some people say Friday is their favorite day of the week.  Personally, I'll take Saturday . . . !


----------



## rkunsaw

TICA I hope your sister is getting better.

TG since most of us here are retired, all days are the same. For some every day is Saturday, for others every day is Monday. 

The nurse called Thursday and said Brooke had an appointment for another test (I think it's called a cardiogram) on the 13th. Yesterday the nurse called and said she had scheduled her for the stress test on the 14rh. Brooke called back and asked why they didn't schedule them on the same day. She said that was the only openings they had, but later called back and said she could do both on the 14th but the first one would nave to be early in the morning.

I'll be glad when those are done but mainly of course I hope they don't find anything of a serious nature causing her problems.


----------



## TICA

New August Thread has been started!  Thanks to all for your well wishes.  I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> wrong thread



Never a wrong thread around here, Boo's Mom.


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Never a wrong thread around here, Boo's Mom.




My 'wrong thread'  comment was aimed at *me.*.   I pulled what I typed in here,  and took it to the August   thread when I saw my mistake. ..  it wouldn't let me delete the contents without putting something in it's place ??? ...so 'wrong thread' is what I wrote. 
 Poor choice.


Now can we get on with August   ....... lol


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> My 'wrong thread'  comment was aimed at *me.*.   I pulled what I typed in here,  and took it to the August   thread when I saw my mistake. ..  it wouldn't let me delete the contents without putting something in it's place ??? ...so 'wrong thread' is what I wrote.
> Poor choice.
> 
> 
> Now can we get on with August   ....... lol



August?  Already?  I'm aghast!


----------

